# Dwarf Gourami pimple?



## game_killer (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey guys, just noticed a tumor like tissue around the mouth of my dwarf gourami. Id appreciate it if you could tell me what it is and how it can be cured.

Here are some pictures.


----------



## game_killer (Dec 11, 2008)

bump.........


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Lymphocystis?

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/management/Lawler_Lymphocystis.html


----------

